# New Points System - Gone are the days of the LONG Rides?



## VentureForth (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm not necessarily talking about the Slidell Loophole, but there used to be some awesome three-zone trips that one could take using Amtrak points. Now with points based on distance and demand, can one really enjoy a long distance ride in a room using minimal points?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm not sure what you consider "minimal points", but I am happy that I get a more than three zone ride New Orleans to DC on the Crescent, DC to Chicago on the Capitol Limited, and Chicago to Emeryville on the California Zephyr in April for 46,000 points all in roomettes.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2017)

But back under AGR 1.0, that same trip only cost 35,000 points for 3 zones in a roomette. And that is 46,000 is based on getting the booking at the right time (price). It could have cost like 80k under 2.0 instead!


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 21, 2017)

You also get penalized for having a 2nd person.


----------



## dlagrua (Feb 21, 2017)

AGR 2.0 is what it is . The benefit to the old system is that you could go coast to coast for a set amount of points. It was a three zone trip and just a few years back we went round trip PHL-Seattle for 120,00 points, (bedroom all the way) . Today that trip would be 185,000 points. Try accumulating that amount of points!!!!!

Short of LD trips AGR 2.0 on short distance trips can be better. The other thing is that you get 3 pts per dollar spent on train trips if you subscribe to the Chase AGR world card. In summation there are some benefits to AGR 2.0 but its not like it used to be. If you do a search this subject has been beat to death.


----------



## jis (Feb 21, 2017)

That is what I was thinking about how thoroughly this horse has been beaten in how many different ways. Has something really new happened to justify yet another thread, or is it that people want to beat the same horse some more with the same sticks, or suffer from loss of memory


----------



## Ryan (Feb 21, 2017)

jis said:


> Has something really new happened to justify yet another thread


Nope.


----------



## Carolina Special (Feb 21, 2017)

It would be interesting to see the impact on Amtrak profitability ( or reduced losses) since 2.0 was effective. Logically the financial department has calculated this.

Not that I expect those details to ever be released publicly, at least in any useful detail.


----------



## Sauve850 (Feb 21, 2017)

I am traveling in a bedroom LAX to CHI for under 30,000 pts in August.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Feb 21, 2017)

The NOL-DC-CHI-EMY trip I am taking is more than 3 Zones. To my way of thinking, it is beginning in Zone 2(Central) traveling into Zone 1(EAstern), then traveling back into Zone 2(Central, and then on thru Zone3(Western). Of course AGR 2.0 does not have zones anymore.

I agree that it is what it is and further discussion will not change anything. My happy news is that during 2016 I earned Select Plus so will be earning more bonus points through Feb 28, 2018. Probably never reach that level again since all my Amtrak travel is personal mostly LD in sleeper since I live in un-served Nashville, TN.


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 22, 2017)

Despite my headline, the question of the OP was fresh. Has anyone figured out the best bang for their points to take long rides with the least amount of points? It's a topic can can be refreshed frequently based on recent experiences.

I'm not an idiot. I know that 2.0 sucks vs 1.0 for long redemptions. Just interested in knowing what folks have been able to get - based on season, booking in advance, etc.

You can't price out a multi-city trip with points any more, so you have to talk with AGR for every trip you consider. It's a pain the in the butt. Other's experiences are welcome.

Glad to see the rampant narcissistic snarky attitudes haven't changed in a decade.


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 22, 2017)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> The NOL-DC-CHI-EMY trip I am taking is more than 3 Zones. To my way of thinking, it is beginning in Zone 2(Central) traveling into Zone 1(EAstern), then traveling back into Zone 2(Central, and then on thru Zone3(Western). Of course AGR 2.0 does not have zones anymore.
> 
> I agree that it is what it is and further discussion will not change anything. My happy news is that during 2016 I earned Select Plus so will be earning more bonus points through Feb 28, 2018. Probably never reach that level again since all my Amtrak travel is personal mostly LD in sleeper since I live in un-served Nashville, TN.


If you don't mind me asking, what are they charging, points wise for this?


----------



## jis (Feb 22, 2017)

VentureForth said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The NOL-DC-CHI-EMY trip I am taking is more than 3 Zones. To my way of thinking, it is beginning in Zone 2(Central) traveling into Zone 1(EAstern), then traveling back into Zone 2(Central, and then on thru Zone3(Western). Of course AGR 2.0 does not have zones anymore.
> ...


Don't tell me you forgot to read the post immediately following your OP which contains the answer to your question?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Feb 23, 2017)

VentureForth said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The NOL-DC-CHI-EMY trip I am taking is more than 3 Zones. To my way of thinking, it is beginning in Zone 2(Central) traveling into Zone 1(EAstern), then traveling back into Zone 2(Central, and then on thru Zone3(Western). Of course AGR 2.0 does not have zones anymore.
> ...


I paid 46,000 points for this trip - roomette on all three trains, 002 on Crescent and 003 on Capitol Limited and California Zephyr.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Feb 24, 2017)

I miss my 3 train, 4 night trips for 19000 points


----------



## Dan O (Feb 24, 2017)

I thought there was going to be a way to buy tickets with points and cash that was to come out last year? Did that ever happen? Or is it just pay for whatever you can with points on one ticket and get another one for the part of the trip you need to pay cash for?


----------



## jis (Feb 24, 2017)

Dan O said:


> I thought there was going to be a way to buy tickets with points and cash that was to come out last year? Did that ever happen? Or is it just pay for whatever you can with points on one ticket and get another one for the part of the trip you need to pay cash for?


Or use cash to buy the balance of points needed.

This is nothing like the points + cash ticket, hotel room reservation and upgrade in hotels and airlines that are offered by various vendors.


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 24, 2017)

Dan O said:


> I thought there was going to be a way to buy tickets with points and cash that was to come out last year? Did that ever happen? Or is it just pay for whatever you can with points on one ticket and get another one for the part of the trip you need to pay cash for?


I believe it was "soon" or "by the end of the year".

"Soon" is in the eye of the beholder. For Amtrak, that can be a very long time IMHO.

"by the end of the year" does not specify which year.

But in any case, Amtrak made a lot of statements about the new program before going from 1.0 to 2.0 and not all of them were true.


----------



## tomfuller (Feb 25, 2017)

I did my own version of points plus cash for the trip with my wife in late May early June. Winnemucca to Chicago in a roomette with my wife's points. LSL overnight in Business Class CHI to ERI (cash).

Breakfast in Erie before picking up an Enterprise rental car (earning more AGR points). Returning the car 11 days later and waiting at the ERI station until nearly 2AM for the westbound LSL.

ERI to CHI (Business class for cash). Chicago to Omaha in coach (cash). Omaha (11 PM switch to a Roomette) Points from Omaha to Glenwood Springs. Coach seats from Glenwood Springs back to WNN.

At least I have free parking in Winnemucca.

I'll be going back to work for the USFS on June 5. My summer job is as a lookout.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Apr 16, 2017)

VentureForth said:


> I'm not necessarily talking about the Slidell Loophole, but there used to be some awesome three-zone trips that one could take using Amtrak points. Now with points based on distance and demand, can one really enjoy a long distance ride in a room using minimal points?


dont rub it in.... im still feeling thr pain.............im relapshing...i need my train 4 night cross country trips bacl for 18.000 miles


----------



## Anderson (Apr 16, 2017)

I think I murdered this horse twice when the new system rolled out and gave it another good smack this week to boot (over surge pricing in that case).


----------



## inspiration100 (Apr 17, 2017)

jis said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee Traveler said:
> ...


If you can't answer his question politely, why don't you hit the back button and leave the thread? Is it that hard? Your snarky comments are rude.

As far as the buying points, I just got an offer today for up to 30% off. I don't know if it's targeted or not.

*0 - 500 points = No bonus*

1,000 - 4,500 points = 10% bonus

5,000 - 9,500 points = 20% bonus

10,000 - 14,500 points = 25% bonus

15,000+ points = 30% bonus


----------



## Steve4031 (May 13, 2017)

jis said:


> That is what I was thinking about how thoroughly this horse has been beaten in how many different ways. Has something really new happened to justify yet another thread, or is it that people want to beat the same horse some more with the same sticks, or suffer from loss of memory


Yes. After looking at prices and points and dealing with age 2.0, I'll cheerfully beat the **** outta that dead horse.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 13, 2017)

I feel fortunate to get on board when I did In 2008! (Pun Intended)


----------

